# Best EDC flashlight!



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

EDIT- Please see latest post regarding a Malkoff flashlight head. I need to know battery options. A quick answer helps a ton!



Hello CPF! 

I currently own a Nitecore TM26 and an Olight M2Xvn (decked out with mods), but I just realized that I have no EDC lights! I'm going to buy 2 EDC lights. 

I want one compact EDC with a lot of power. If you know any modded EDC lights from Vinh, let me know because I'm a fan of his lights. 

I also want a rugged EDC. When I think about going in a rainstorm with my Nitecore TM26 or Olight M2Xvn, I get worried because of the cost of them. Surefire EDC lights are kind of expensive, but I'm fine going with them if there is really a big step up. 

I appreciate any recommendactions, but please specify models of lights. I have a huge list of brands that make quality flashlights, but I'm trying to find specific models! Thanks!


----------



## AB8XL (Aug 13, 2015)

I recommend an EagleTac D25A Clicky, I've been carrying one for a few years now and it's the best size for my pocket.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

yoyobrotha said:


> I recommend an EagleTac D25A Clicky, I've been carrying one for a few years now and it's the best size for my pocket.


Okay. I will check that one out. Would you say it's really durable? I am debating wether this would be in the lumen or durability category, maybe it's neutral? :laughing:


----------



## thomas_sti_red (Aug 13, 2015)

General power light: Fenix PD35vn
Tough one: Armytek Predator or Viking


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Hello CPF!


Hi!



Lantern32 said:


> If you know any modded EDC lights from Vinh, let me know because I'm a fan of his lights.


E05SSvn, TISvn, MaratacVN, CigVN...


----------



## AB8XL (Aug 13, 2015)

Very durable, supports AA/14500 batteries and comes in neutral too.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 13, 2015)

If you want rugged at a moderate price, check out Armytek's Prime line of lights. Various battery configs, available in warm tint (great for outdoors). Very solidly built, nice easy UI, and good mode spacing. Quite bright, too.

If they're a little large, you could try a Zebralight SC62. Smallest 1000 lumen light you can buy. Not quite as rugged, but still well-built (potted electronics), great UI, and available in neutral white.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

Pd35vn single?


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I also want a rugged EDC. When I think about going in a rainstorm with my Nitecore TM26 or Olight M2Xvn, I get worried because of the cost of them. Surefire EDC lights are kind of expensive, but I'm fine going with them if there is really a big step up.
> 
> I appreciate any recommendactions, but please specify models of lights. I have a huge list of brands that make quality flashlights, but I'm trying to find specific models! Thanks!



From past conversations, you know I like the Nitecore EC4.

What do you think of the Nitecore MH20?

...................................Nitecore MH20 review. Scroll down about half-way for beam shots.

As to getting wet, the TM26 has an IPX-8 rating so with covers properly in place, the TM26 will do just fine in the rain.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

thomas_sti_red said:


> General power light: Fenix PD35vn
> Tough one: Armytek Predator or Viking


I thought Armytek lights looked tough! I'll check those lights out! Thanks


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> E05SSvn, TISvn, MaratacVN, CigVN...


Thank you! This is extremely helpful to me! You probably don't even know how helpfu it it, but I'm so happy I didn't need to open up like 70 links on the V54 light list!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> If you want rugged at a moderate price, check out Armytek's Prime line of lights. Various battery configs, available in warm tint (great for outdoors). Very solidly built, nice easy UI, and good mode spacing. Quite bright, too.
> 
> If they're a little large, you could try a Zebralight SC62. Smallest 1000 lumen light you can buy. Not quite as rugged, but still well-built (potted electronics), great UI, and available in neutral white.


Great! I have heard good things about zebralight and Armytek. What is it that makes armytek so strong?


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Pd35vn single?


That actually is a really nice light


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Thank you! This is extremely helpful to me! You probably don't even know how helpfu it it, but I'm so happy I didn't need to open up like 70 links on the V54 light list!


You're welcome. Enjoy picking the options, for there are many. Also, you can PM Vinh and ask what he's got on hand atm and such. He's very responsive.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> From past conversations, you know I like the Nitecore EC4.
> 
> What do you think of the Nitecore MH20?
> 
> ...


I know the IPX rating of my TM26, but I just don't trust that switch. It is a little metal plate, with some hardened silicone around it. It has some weird groves in it, and also some unusual markings. I would absolutely hate for anything to happen to it. 

My M2Xvn is just too special to take out in the rain . It's a fiat lux, and I don't want it to be no lux because of water lol. 
How would the MH20 do with a little bit of torture? Like everyday in my pocket, drops, water, bangs?

The nitecore EC4 seems like a cool one too! lol


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> You're welcome. Enjoy picking the options, for there are many. Also, you can PM Vinh and ask what he's got on hand atm and such. He's very responsive.


Yes, I feel bad messaging him. I feel that he is so busy all the time! lol


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm surprised I haven't heard from anyone about Olight or Surefire! Or HDS to be fair!


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Yes, I feel bad messaging him. I feel that he is so busy all the time! lol


Heh, there's a reason he's usually busy. He always seems to have time for a CPFer inquiring about this or that emitter and such.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Heh, there's a reason he's usually busy. He always seems to have time for a CPFer inquiring about this or that emitter and such.


Yeah haha. Do you know any of his lights that are compact and take 18650? The ones you sent me take double aa, but I have a whole bin of 18650 batteries.lol


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Great! I have heard good things about zebralight and Armytek. What is it that makes armytek so strong?



They're built to much higher ratings than most other lights in that price range. For example, they rate their lights to a drop from 10 meters, most other lights are only 1 meters. The water rating is to 10 meter depth, most other lights are only 1 or 2 meters. They have a dust rating, most other lights don't have any. Etc.

If you hold the light, you'll quickly see why they are tougher. Thicker walls, large bezel protecting the lens, double o-rings, thick anodizing.

However, they weigh a bit more, and are a little more bulky, because of the ruggedness. I like them for an outdoor light to carry in a jacket pocket. They're a bit too big to EDC for me, but I like my lights tiny for that.

Zebralights specialize in small, powerful lights, so I prefer to EDC them. Still very well built, but probably wouldn't take a 10 meter fall.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Yeah haha. Do you know any of his lights that are compact and take 18650? The ones you sent me take double aa, but I have a whole bin of 18650 batteries.lol


Well 10440, actually. Depending on the option, might not even power on with aaax1 alky.

Seen this?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403314-MH20vn-Compact-18650-W-Charging


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> They're built to much higher ratings than most other lights in that price range. For example, they rate their lights to a drop from 10 meters, most other lights are only 1 meters. The water rating is to 10 meter depth, most other lights are only 1 or 2 meters. They have a dust rating, most other lights don't have any. Etc.
> 
> If you hold the light, you'll quickly see why they are tougher. Thicker walls, large bezel protecting the lens, double o-rings, thick anodizing.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of that!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Well 10440, actually. Depending on the option, might not even power on with aaax1 alky.Seen this?http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403314-MH20vn-Compact-18650-W-Charging


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

...I am currently EDC-ing 2 Zebras, an SC52d (with an AAA eneloop in an AA adapter,) and a SC600w II L2. Not much you can't do with that pair.

~1000 lumens on max with the SC600, both support fully night adapted vision low modes. Very versatile. Great tint on mine.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> ...I am currently EDC-ing 2 Zebras, an SC52d (with an AAA eneloop in an AA adapter,) and a SC600w II L2. Not much you can't do with that pair.
> 
> ~1000 lumens on max with the SC600, both support fully night adapted vision low modes. Very versatile. Great tint on mine.



Sweet! I'm going to check with Vinh and see if he has anything that I might be able to use. I always feel that I get something extra special when I order from him. If he doesn't really have anything cool, I'll check out the stock lights from ArmyTek, Zebralight, Nitecore, and Eagletac.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I would absolutely hate for anything to happen to it.
> 
> My M2Xvn is just too special to take out in the rain . It's a fiat lux, and I don't want it to be no lux because of water lol.



I understand. That's what happens when you fall in love. :twothumbs

I'm waiting on the rain and the snow so I can take my lights out into the storm where they'll have a chance to really shine. I have warm snow boots, ski jacket and gloves. Now my ensemble is complete because I have flashlights to take away the cold and the dark. Well, the dark anyways.

Currently, it's dry where we are. I go out at night with the headlamp on. It's amazing how many cats are out in the night. If I don't take my lights out into the dark of night, I can't see if there are any cat's eyes looking back. The point, today's flashlights are more fun when used.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I understand. That's what happens when you fall in love. :twothumbs
> 
> I'm waiting on the rain and the snow so I can take my lights out into the storm where they'll have a chance to really shine. I have warm snow boots, ski jacket and gloves. Now my ensemble is complete because I have flashlights to take away the cold and the dark. Well, the dark anyways.
> 
> Currently, it's dry where we are. I go out at night with the headlamp on. It's amazing how many cats are out in the night. If I don't take my lights out into the dark of night, I can't see if there are any cat's eyes looking back. The point, today's flashlights are more fun when used.



Yeah. I always felt that I was dumb for liking flashlights, or at least there was something wrong with me. My parents never understood, and always were agains lights. I use to come up with excuses when I got new ones such as, "My friend gave it to me... I found it..." When I found everyone else who loves flashlights I became much more comfortable with my liking.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, I don't know... I actually kinda like the strange looks I get when people find out I'm carrying 8-16 flashlights.

Best EDC light? The Weird Ones!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dest-Flashlights-quot-Point-us-to-the-weirdos


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

Parrot, your MH20 ought to keep darkness an cold at bay,
just juggle it between hands on turbo ☺
Makes arthritis feel much better in knuckles and joints no?
Did for me this morning lol.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Oh, I don't know... I actually kinda like the strange looks I get when people find out I'm carrying 8-16 flashlights.
> 
> Best EDC light? The Weird Ones!
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dest-Flashlights-quot-Point-us-to-the-weirdos



That's hilarious! I have a huge camera bag filled with flashlights, batteries, a knife, and chargers! It is my survival bag... lol. I get a lot of envious looks with my light. I ran out to the meadow last night, and saw a pack of coyotes sitting by the river. I told my brother to come out, but he had no idea where I was. I pulled out my M2Xvn and shined it in the air, and kept watching the coyotes with my TM26. He found me alright!


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Someone suggested pistol magazine pouches to me. 4 of the double-pouch mag holsters really help you load up.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Parrot, your MH20 ought to keep darkness an cold at bay,
> just juggle it between hands on turbo [emoji5]
> Makes arthritis feel much better in knuckles and joints no?
> Did for me this morning lol.



The Nitecore MH20? That little thing gets hot? Really hot? How long does it run on turbo? Timed or Temp sensor?


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

With, your brother did not have a plethora of lights?????
What kind of bro are you anyways???

Making others jealous lol


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Someone suggested pistol magazine pouches to me. 4 of the double-pouch mag holsters really help you load up.



I prefer to keep them nice and snug in their little padded areas. I guess it keeps them safe, and doesn't make my pants fall down lol


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah it does, not horribly, shows it's shedding heat just fine.
Also has ATR, (Auto temp reg)so if in a cool enough environment it won't ramp down on turbo at a predestined time or thermal limits.
I ran it under fan beside PD35 on turbo for three minutes.
Both equally sucked down a near identical cell.
Though at ten minutes in another run, the MH20 made a huge impact on cell voltage, Fenix was not posted back into turbo, MH20 never left being cooled under fan.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> With, your brother did not have a plethora of lights?????
> What kind of bro are you anyways???
> 
> Making others jealous lol



My brother isn't too into lights. He is more into knives. He got me a spyderco for my birthday, and I absolutely love it. It's made out of a very resilient steel, and had a tanto, flat ground blade. I used my light as a search light in the sky because I was quite a distance out in the meadow. This was the first time I actually impressed him with my collection


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Yeah it does, not horribly, shows it's shedding hear just fine.
> Also has ATR, (Auto temp reg)so if in a cool enough environment it won't ramp down on turbo at a predestined time or thermal limits.



What do you mean by thermal limits? Is t ATR going off of Temperature limits?


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

With auto, if temp is OK, it Ramps power back up, or never drops it.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Parrot, your MH20 ought to keep darkness an cold at bay,
> just juggle it between hands on turbo [emoji5]
> Makes arthritis feel much better in knuckles and joints no?
> Did for me this morning lol.



I can't take my Nitecore TM26 in the snow... It turns a blizzard into rain the beam is so hot. Also if I put the damn thing in a brick of ice, 5 minutes it probably will have melted through a foot of ice.


----------



## ven (Aug 13, 2015)

Not best ,but i like for me

D25cvn for easy carry,quad pd35vn for anything a bit more needy(output/run times), camping and walks for example. Not for everyone but a nice wall of light,all flood from the 2x5000k and 2x6500k XP-L's . Or i use the standard pd35......








Lots of options for both lights to suit users needs,be it throw,flood or a bit of both


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> With auto, if temp is OK, it Ramps power back up, or never drops it.



Oh! So it is probably a little more advanced than the TM26. When the TM26 gets too hot, it goes down and stays down. When that light gets too hot, it goes down and goes back up! Wow!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

ven said:


> Not best ,but i like for me
> 
> D25cvn for easy carry,quad pd35vn for anything a bit more needy(output/run times), camping and walks for example. Not for everyone but a nice wall of light,all flood from the 2x5000k and 2x6500k XP-L's . Or i use the standard pd35......
> 
> ...



I was looking at that one. I was kind of surprised how he stuck 4 LEDs into one area! Too much flood for me, but I really want to find something from Vinh that works! Hmm I have no idea lol


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Oh! So it is probably a little more advanced than the TM26. When the TM26 gets too hot, it goes down and stays down. When that light gets too hot, it goes down and goes back up! Wow!


The only light I have that has ATR, is this new to me MH20.
A Vin model, would be nifty if ATR is kept intact.

At least for me, I'm in northern Alberta Canada, winter most of the year. Just not today dang it, headed to 34c.


Edit, I believe Zebralight has had it longest and is called PID.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> The only light I have that has ATR, is this new to me MH20.
> A Vin model, would be nifty if ATR is kept intact.
> 
> At least for me, I'm in northern Alberta Canada, winter most of the year. Just not today dang it, headed to 34c.



A Vinh light would be nifty. I just don't know what type of EDC to get. I like the lights that he offers with tons of options because then you can really get something different


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

Like I mentioned in one post, PD35Vn or MH20Vn I would look at for EDC hot rods.
Though, that's just my two cents. I own neither, just the stock versions.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Like I mentioned in one post, PD35Vn or MH20Vn I would look at for EDC hot rods.
> Though, that's just my two cents. I own neither, just the stock versions.



Just a quick opinion, this EDC looks nuclear bombs proof...

http://www.armytek.com/products/fla...tek-predator-pro-v3-xp-l-limited-edition.html


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

Indeed it does look nice.
Can't say a bad thing about AT, or good, I have none myself.
Heard lots of great things in threads, much desired.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Just a quick opinion, this EDC looks nuclear bombs proof...
> 
> http://www.armytek.com/products/fla...tek-predator-pro-v3-xp-l-limited-edition.html




LOL!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Indeed it does look nice.
> Can't say a bad thing about AT, or good, I have none myself.
> Heard lots of great things in threads, much desired.



That PD35vn seems cool. It is quite expensive to get the custom options on it though! lol


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> LOL!




LOL I guess that if I was adrift in the tropics, now I will be able to go smashy smash with coconuts!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

OMG! 120 dollars for a XPG2??

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384781-WTS-PD35vn-RCB-2


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> OMG! 120 dollars for a XPG2??http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384781-WTS-PD35vn-RCB-2


Not just any old xp-g2, that's PDTc. Premium Dedome Tint, cool.

Vinh hand selects them, junking many in the process. He occasionally vents in the forum how he had to throw away most of a batch because of green tint or something like that. He almost stopped offering it for a while, not really viable but an enthusiast service.

Also, everyone and I mean EVERYONE is bugging the crap out of him for XPL HI. Supply and demand. Last I heard around the campfire, Sky Lumens is slammed jammed busy.

Also, it's a triple. In the case of PDTc, that's triple the tedious expensive work.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Not just any old xp-g2, that's PDTc. Premium Dedome Tint, cool.
> 
> Vinh hand selects them, junking many in the process. He occasionally vents in the forum how he had to throw away most of a batch because of green tint or something like that. He almost stopped offering it for a while, not really viable but an enthusiast service.
> 
> ...


What about this light? He recommended it to me-

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?382873-TX25C2vn-KIT-Pocket-Throw-King

Eagletac is known for good lights, and it does have a metal reflector. Always a plus...

EDIT: And it comes in a kit with plenty of accessories!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I'm surprised I haven't heard from anyone about Olight or Surefire! Or HDS to be fair!



I always recommend the good old Surefire E1B, but those are becoming increasingly "retro" these days.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I always recommend the good old Surefire E1B, but those are becoming increasingly "retro" these days.



Man! People say Surefire isn't the same as they use to be, but that's just because Surefire is trying to catch up with their Chinese competitors. They have a 4,500 lumen head with 890k CD! Surefire makes beautiful lights, I just really can't afford them.


----------



## Snipe315 (Aug 13, 2015)

yoyobrotha said:


> I recommend an EagleTac D25A Clicky, I've been carrying one for a few years now and it's the best size for my pocket.



+1

Love my regular Eagletac D25a Clicky along with the Titanium version. Runs great on AA or 14500.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Man! People say Surefire isn't the same as they use to be, but that's just because Surefire is trying to catch up with their Chinese competitors. They have a 4,500 lumen head with 890k CD! Surefire makes beautiful lights, I just really can't afford them.


Lol, Chinalumens not real lumens. 



Lantern32 said:


> What about this light? He recommended it to me-
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?382873-TX25C2vn-KIT-Pocket-Throw-King
> 
> ...


Also a good choice. Note that the thread is about a year old. That means you may have more options than listed in that thread.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Lol, Chinalumens not real lumens.
> 
> 
> Also a good choice. Note that the thread is about a year old. That means you may have more options than listed in that thread.



Okay now I need your advice. I can get an XPG2
PDC, XML2 U4, XML2 U3 PDC...

What's your thoughts? U4 and U3 PDC are same price. XPG2 is 20 dollars more, and beam might be a little narrow for an EDC.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Word around the campfire is that if U3 is pretty cold tint, then U4 is cold as ice.

You prefer warm, neutral, cool, cold?

Vinh's xp-g2 PDT builds have a solid reputation from the past. I've got 12 of Vinh's XP-G2 crammed into my Noctigon Meteor M43vn. It rocks.

De-dome the led for tighter throw? Prefer floodier?

What's your prefs, L32? Lumens above all else, you're looking at cold. Color rendition above all else, you're probably looking at one of his 4000k dedomes.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Word around the campfire is that if U3 is pretty cold tint, then U4 is cold as ice.
> 
> You prefer warm, neutral, cool, cold?
> 
> ...



For a flashaholic, I am very unique. I couldn't care less about the tint. I care about throw/flood. For an EDC I don't want the light to be too throwy. I don't know how tight the beam would be with XPG2. Supposedly XML2 U4 is really floody, but I don't want too much flood.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Hmm. Check this out.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384781-WTS-PD35vn-RCB-2
U4 isn't listed, but I'm fairly sure Vinh can line it up for you. Don't want to speak for him though, best to ask him. He will either say yes or no. 

He can do a quad in that host, but that is pretty much all flood or extremely floody (at best.) A triple would probably be your best balance between flood and throw, IMHO. Throw carclo tight triple 3-up optics on it and call it settled.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Hmm. Check this out.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384781-WTS-PD35vn-RCB-2
> U4 isn't listed, but I'm fairly sure Vinh can line it up for you. Don't want to speak for him though, best to ask him. He will either say yes or no.
> 
> He can do a quad in that host, but that is pretty much all flood or extremely floody (at best.) A triple would probably be your best balance between flood and throw, IMHO. Throw carclo tight triple 3-up optics on it and call it settled.



I can't afford that light though . The reason I'm looking at this light is because there are so many accessories that I feel I'm paying for more than just a light


----------



## recDNA (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Man! People say Surefire isn't the same as they use to be, but that's just because Surefire is trying to catch up with their Chinese competitors. They have a 4,500 lumen head with 890k CD! Surefire makes beautiful lights, I just really can't afford them.


Surefire goes out of their way to get crappiest tints possible. Hard to love them anymore.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I can't afford that light though . The reason I'm looking at this light is because there are so many accessories that I feel I'm paying for more than just a light


Budget? Suggestion: Try modding a cheap light into a triple with carclo optics. You can straight-out buy a triple board with the LED emitters already on there. Carclos are wicked cheap.

Just another option...


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Hmm. Check this out.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384781-WTS-PD35vn-RCB-2
> U4 isn't listed, but I'm fairly sure Vinh can line it up for you. Don't want to speak for him though, best to ask him. He will either say yes or no.
> 
> He can do a quad in that host, but that is pretty much all flood or extremely floody (at best.) A triple would probably be your best balance between flood and throw, IMHO. Throw carclo tight triple 3-up optics on it and call it settled.



I think I'm set on the light. It's a good size, and Eagletac makes some pretty nice lights. I just am stuck on what LED! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?382873-TX25C2vn-KIT-Pocket-Throw-King

Look at post 2, gif 1 and 3. It looks like the XPG2 beam is as narrow as the Olight SR91! That's way too narrow! On the first gif you can see the XML2 PDT and it still looks pretty throwy, but good! Tint isn't bad either


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Budget? Suggestion: Try modding a cheap light into a triple with carclo optics. You can straight-out buy a triple board with the LED emitters already on there. Carclos are wicked cheap.
> 
> Just another option...



I'm not that good with electronics. I tried to mod a Fenix TK41... Omg... I put an unprotected cell in the light, the wires melted because there was too much current, battery exploded. Luckily I had it in a large blacktop area, and I was watching it with binoculars. It was still in the testing stage


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Surefire goes out of their way to get crappiest tints possible. Hard to love them anymore.



I hardly believe that. Surefire works pretty hard to get good LEDs...


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I'm not that good with electronics. I tried to mod a Fenix TK41... Omg... I put an unprotected cell in the light, the wires melted because there was too much current, battery exploded. Luckily I had it in a large blacktop area, and I was watching it with binoculars. It was still in the testing stage


Uhhh... that's a heck of a light to try on your first mod! Glad you're ok!


----------



## RedLED (Aug 13, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Surefire goes out of their way to get crappiest tints possible. Hard to love them anymore.


Still gotta love that no-questions-asked-lifetime-warranty, and not all the tints are bad, I have some very nice tints, and I'm nobody's fan boy (hate that expression), but you can keep, them for a while, years, in fact and that is nice.

Really, my advise is save a little money for awhile, then call Don McGizmo, get one of his lights and forget it! Plus you have a nice classy piece to have with you. And while I know they are not cheap but, when you have one, you really have something. 

OP, this is not what you may not want to hear, however, it may be better than going through many, many lights that are marginal. 

Also, so skip the advice of buying a light only to have it modified, that is not logical and more expensive, less reliable, frustrating (Mods are fun when you get in to it more), when you can buy a quality light. Some may argue that an expensive titanium light at your stage of flashlight involvement is also not logical but, I wish I had gone this route in the beginning, except back then most of this was unknown in the late 1900's. 

Our little lights get used a lot, dropped, tossed about in pockets hit concrete, and you don't want a 30 day warranty, that alone keeps me from buying most lights. If you can't offer a customer something more that 30 days for a tool that may be need in time of trouble, I would look elsewhere. Not to mention some of the prices they ask along with the poor customer service, and you need you good customer service.

Just a different take on ideas here.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Uhhh... that's a heck of a light to try on your first mod! Glad you're ok!



Yes. I was quite sad. Did you see the gifs?


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

RedLed said:


> OP, this is not what you may not want to hear, however, it may be better than going through many, many lights that are marginal.
> Just a different take on ideas here.


I have shelves of crappy lights. They are never used or carried. What I feel is the best for me is Foursevens, Zebralight, Surefire E-series with aftermarket turbohead, Nighthawk Bantam, and Fenix.

(this isn't counting my homemade stuff)

Sure, these aren't cheap, but they're pretty solid! I bought 3 zebras (h502r red floody, sc52d, sc600 series) and it obsoleted like 20 lights! INTO THE JUNK BOX! 

I've had my Surefire for ages and ages. Bought it the day we shot a video of me setting a car on fire with an M60 (with live ammo.) Good memories. I will upgrade it FOREVER.

Of course, there's a bright side to junk lights. I started fiddling with the obsolete junk lights, trying and frying them on lions, doing wild weird stuff. Never throw away a light, it's always more parts for the junk box. If you really don't care about the light, try to mod it! Even if you suck at it! How else will you work your chops and get better?


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Still gotta love that no-questions-asked-lifetime-warranty, and not all the tints are bad, I have some very nice tints, and I'm nobody's fan boy (hate that expression), but you can keep, them for a while, years, in fact and that is nice.
> 
> Really, my advise is save a little money for awhile, then call Don McGizmo, get one of his lights and forget it! Plus you have a nice classy piece to have with you. And while I know they are not cheap but, when you have one, you really have something.
> 
> ...



I understand your point, but I don't believe Eagletac makes "marginal" lights. I understand that McGizmo lights are soooo nice, but I really don't need something that nice


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> I have shelves of crappy lights. They are never used or carried. What I feel is the best for me is Foursevens, Zebralight, Surefire E-series with aftermarket turbohead, Nighthawk Bantam, and Fenix.
> 
> (this isn't counting my homemade stuff)
> 
> ...



Do you think that the XML2 U3 PDT is the wag to go? The XPG2 beam is as narrow as the Olight SR91 which is really narrow


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Dedoming tends to narrow the beam. PDT "premium dedome tint" is a dedome. Vinh loves dedoming. If you want it a touch wider, then dome on.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Dedoming tends to narrow the beam. PDT "premium dedome tint" is a dedome. Vinh loves dedoming. If you want it a touch wider, then dome on.



The XML PDT looked pretty good... Not too floody, but not too throwy.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 13, 2015)

> *Best EDC flashlight!*



Streamlight 1xAA ProTac, set to hi-only program.





RedLed said:


> *Still gotta love that no-questions-asked-lifetime-warranty, *and not all the tints are bad, I have some very nice tints, and I'm nobody's fan boy (hate that expression), but you can keep, them for a while, years, in fact and that is nice.
> 
> Really, my advise is save a little money for awhile, then call Don McGizmo, get one of his lights and forget it! Plus you have a nice classy piece to have with you. And while I know they are not cheap but, when you have one, you really have something.
> 
> ...




pssh Ive been questioned! They do always come through though, above & beyond. And I agree re: mods, except for sanctioned Legos, keep mine stock.


----------



## GearHunter (Aug 13, 2015)

Ok I held off as long as I could. I've been reading this thread all day as its progressed. It's gone from real EDC lights to pocket rockets and everything in between. The op states he doesn't care about tint wants dependability and seems to enjoy lumens throw and flood. I stopped from posting earlier because Surefire was considered a bit pricey....after reading all of this it just seems clear to me what you really want is an HDS 325 LM EDC light. 
You can't break it unless you are actually trying to. It's got plenty of output for an EDC light. Great big hotspot with awesome flood great run times single cr123 format with a lifetime warranty.....
For the record I AM AN HDS FANBOY ( I prefer fan man ) and have given away all the other lights I've owned....do yourself a favor, buy one, program the UI ( yes it's fully customizable ) carry it for a month and if it isn't up to meeting your needs I'll buy it from you.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

Great post, +1
Quick, recommend a battery for it. ☺


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

GearHunter said:


> Ok I held off as long as I could. I've been reading this thread all day as its progressed. It's gone from real EDC lights to pocket rockets and everything in between. The op states he doesn't care about tint wants dependability and seems to enjoy lumens throw and flood. I stopped from posting earlier because Surefire was considered a bit pricey....after reading all of this it just seems clear to me what you really want is an HDS 325 LM EDC light.
> You can't break it unless you are actually trying to. It's got plenty of output for an EDC light. Great big hotspot with awesome flood great run times single cr123 format with a lifetime warranty.....
> For the record I AM AN HDS FANBOY ( I prefer fan man ) and have given away all the other lights I've owned....do yourself a favor, buy one, program the UI ( yes it's fully customizable ) carry it for a month and if it isn't up to meeting your needs I'll buy it from you.



I love HDS lights, I'm just concerned about the cr123! I use my lights ALOT, and those cr123 batteries are not cheap! If it can take an Rcr123 then I may consider that


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

Sounds like......Sold!!!!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Still gotta love that no-questions-asked-lifetime-warranty, and not all the tints are bad, I have some very nice tints, and I'm nobody's fan boy (hate that expression), but you can keep, them for a while, years, in fact and that is nice.
> 
> Really, my advise is save a little money for awhile, then call Don McGizmo, get one of his lights and forget it! Plus you have a nice classy piece to have with you. And while I know they are not cheap but, when you have one, you really have something.
> 
> ...



It seems as though this light is worth the extra money for the mod- What is your opinion on it?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?382873-TX25C2vn-KIT-Pocket-Throw-King


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Sounds like......Sold!!!!



I need to know if it can take rechargeables. I use my light too much, and would completely kill a Cr123


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

I think you can get tube options now.. Multi fuel, don't quote me.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I think you can get tube options now.. Multi fuel, don't quote me.



OH MY GOD! 63 dollars just to get the option to use an 18650! 50 dollars to add a clip?!


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

I think the saying goes...
Buy once,
Cry once!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I think the saying goes...
> Buy once,
> Cry once!



I could never afford that light! Just saying, it's just too expensive. I believe Surefire is cheaper than that!


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

Might be too scared to carry it is another thing, have to budget for two when it comes to EDC IMO.
Not trying to jam you up more, but two is one on person, what if, lose a EDC an no back up at the house?
The next day, can just about guarantee a headache to a flashaholic if there's no joy waiting at home.

This forum huh ☺


----------



## thermal guy (Aug 13, 2015)

It's funny a few years ago HDS would of been the pick for most edc. still the one I go with.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Might be too scared to carry it is another thing, have to budget for two when it comes to EDC IMO.
> Not trying to jam you up more, but two is one on person, what if, lose a EDC an no back up at the house?
> The next day, can just about guarantee a headache to a flashaholic if there's no joy waiting at home.
> 
> This forum huh ☺



I wish I had a mind, then I would better understand the angst. If I'm going be phobic or paranoid, I want to know why. What am I missing?

Nitecore MH20. About nine minutes into the YouTube video, check out the beam shots. In my opinion, nice spill, nice throw.

Nitecore MH20. About nine minutes and twenty seconds into the video are the nighttime beam shots.

Me? I'm holding out for the EC4S and a ThruNite TN32. Why? Because I gotta have it.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah I bought one Parrot, it is nice in use.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 13, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I love HDS lights, I'm just concerned about the cr123! I use my lights ALOT, and those cr123 batteries are not cheap! If it can take an Rcr123 then I may consider that



If you can afford an HDS flashlight, then you shouldn't be concerned about the price of batteries.

IMO, they're nice lights, but poor value due to the high price. But, hey, if you have money to burn, then go ahead and try one. You'll probably want other lights besides that, but at least they'll then seem inexpensive!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Yeah I bought one Parrot, it is nice in use.



With Prime membership, Amazon makes it far too easy.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I wish I had a mind, then I would better understand the angst. If I'm going be phobic or paranoid, I want to know why. What am I missing?
> 
> Nitecore MH20. About nine minutes into the YouTube video, check out the beam shots. In my opinion, nice spill, nice throw.
> 
> ...



That's a really nice light! WOW!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 13, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> If you can afford an HDS flashlight, then you shouldn't be concerned about the price of batteries.
> 
> IMO, they're nice lights, but poor value due to the high price. But, hey, if you have money to burn, then go ahead and try one. You'll probably want other lights besides that, but at least they'll then seem inexpensive!



I can't afford a HDS light lol!!


----------



## Matchoo (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm really enjoying my Eagletac D25C with the Nichia led. It's a nice small size and has a pleasing tint. Can take a rechargeable 123.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 14, 2015)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I always recommend the good old Surefire E1B, but those are becoming increasingly "retro" these days.





Lantern32 said:


> Man! People say Surefire isn't the same as they use to be, but that's just because Surefire is trying to catch up with their Chinese competitors. They have a 4,500 lumen head with 890k CD! Surefire makes beautiful lights, I just really can't afford them.



I have a lot of great lights but it's hard to unseat my old E1b from my watch pocket! The tint is a little greenish and on paper it's not that many lumens but the beam is immaculate! Great spot with very usable throw.



GearHunter said:


> Ok I held off as long as I could. I've been reading this thread all day as its progressed. It's gone from real EDC lights to pocket rockets and everything in between. The op states he doesn't care about tint wants dependability and seems to enjoy lumens throw and flood. I stopped from posting earlier because Surefire was considered a bit pricey....after reading all of this it just seems clear to me what you really want is an HDS 325 LM EDC light.
> You can't break it unless you are actually trying to. It's got plenty of output for an EDC light. Great big hotspot with awesome flood great run times single cr123 format with a lifetime warranty.....
> For the record I AM AN HDS FANBOY ( I prefer fan man ) and have given away all the other lights I've owned....do yourself a favor, buy one, program the UI ( yes it's fully customizable ) carry it for a month and if it isn't up to meeting your needs I'll buy it from you.



+1! I have a crapload of LED lights as I'm sure most of you do. More and more I find myself using my really good ones and leaving the cheapos on the shelf.

It comes down to what you really want in an EDC light. As I "mature" in the flashlight hobby I'm less and less seduced by the siren song of the "lumen drag racers". I value reliability and build quality above all. Sure, it has to have decent output but I value color temp/tint & beam quality far far more than sheer output. What good is a thousand lumens if the light is flaky and doesn't always work when you need it? And what do you want if you have to get into the wiring harness under your dash- a 1000 lumen violet/blue Chinese light or a 125 lumen that's around 4k that lets you easily tell which wire is what color?

I don't have one but I expect the Malkoff MDC would fit the bill perfectly for EDC. It's fully potted, very high quality and if my plethora of Malkoff M60 and M61s is any indicator then the light quality will be stellar. I would also highly recommend an Elzetta Alpha or Bravo. The build quality is unrivaled by anything I've ever seen and the light output ranges from good to outstanding. These are not cheap lights but they won't let you down. Reliable, bright and cheap- pick any two.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> With Prime membership, Amazon makes it far too easy.



Parrot Quack, I noticed that almost all the EDC lights have a bezel diameter of about 1-1.25 inches. Is that the normal? Would that make a large lump in the pocket of your pants?


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> I have a lot of great lights but it's hard to unseat my old E1b from my watch pocket! The tint is a little greenish and on paper it's not that many lumens but the beam is immaculate! Great spot with very usable throw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a very open mind, so please go along with these questions. In absolutely no way am I bias towards any company, these are just factual questions. 

Are you saying that I should buy a 250 lumen flashlight over a 1000 lumen eagletac flashlight even if both work fine?


----------



## saypat (Aug 14, 2015)

Snipe315 said:


> +1
> 
> Love my regular Eagletac D25a Clicky along with the Titanium version. Runs great on AA or 14500.




$40 at Illumn


----------



## reppans (Aug 14, 2015)

The HDS does take RCR123/16340 rechargeables. 

Yeah it was expensive (most for me)... but it was MUCH more expensive buying a dozen other $50-100 lights that just weren't quite right for me and sit on the shelf. Everyone has their preferences and mine happens to be mode spacing/sequence and a fast UI (particularly a low>max>low sequence). The HDS was a shoe-in for me... well, because I can program my preferred mode spacing/sequence and UI. 

That said, it is not my favorite EDC because I really need [single] AA compatibility (in a pinch). Still, if I lost my HDS, I'd buy another with without hesitation - I can't say the same for most of collection though, and they are good lights, many recommended here.


----------



## Strintguy (Aug 14, 2015)

I had a switch problem with my HDS, Henry fixed it and sent it back with the newest flush tailcap, no worries. Factor in unparalleled customer service?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 14, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I have a very open mind, so please go along with these questions. In absolutely no way am I bias towards any company, these are just factual questions.
> 
> Are you saying that I should buy a 250 lumen flashlight over a 1000 lumen eagletac flashlight even if both work fine?



I'm merely saying that lumen rating is just one feature of a light, and arguably not among the most important. And consider that rating. Much like horsepower in cars it's measured in different ways. Companies like Malkoff and Elzetta are measuring OTF (out the front) lumens, the most accurate real world way to do it. Many of the Chinese lights are rating them at the emitter. Then there is beam quality. As an example I'll compare my JETBeam BC25 SE and my Elzetta Charlie with AVS head. On paper these lights are rated almost identically with both being 900 lumens. But I can assure you that in practical terms they're not even close to the same! The optical lens and neutral LED of the Elzetta throws much better, and the BC25 SE is extremely blue compared to the Elzetta AVS. If you just saw them in a catalog you'd think that the JETBeam at $75 was lot better deal than the Elzetta at $250 since they are "rated the same". But if I hand you both lights you'd see a big difference.

Let's compare my Surefire E1b and my JETBeam BC10. On paper it's a route! The BC10 is rated at 270 lumens on high (and I forget the low) vs the 110 or so of the Surefire. They're very close to the same size with the BC10 being just a little slimmer and lighter although both are 1 CR123A lights. But if you've actually used both lights you'll know the E1b throws better, has better tint and a much better pocket clip (the clip of the JETBeam is pretty much crap). At $150 for the Surefire and $40 for the JETBeam on paper you'd get three of the BC10 and spend the other $30 on spare batteries, right? But not if you saw them both.

Now to flip that around is the Surefire four times better than the JETBeam? Probably not. The point of diminishing returns usually kicks in somewhere. A $150 pair of speakers might be twice as good (subjectively) as a $75 pair but it's rare to find $5,000 speakers that are twice as good as $2,500 models. And most of us have limited resources (ie cash) to spread around. A $150 light maybe means you don't buy those new headphones you were thinking of, or you don't get a second pair of sneakers. So obviously price matters.

But it sounds like you value reliability and durability. Again, to use my JETBeams as an example I like my BC series lights. Seems like I have four of five of 'em around. They have been reliable so far and I've had no problems. But if you take one apart you'll see some corners were cut. The electronics aren't potted, it's just bare circuit boards. The front end of the battery compartment has no springs on the smaller model (although the BC25 does have them on both ends). The + end of the battery rests right on the circuit board. Common sense dictates that an arrangement like that isn't going to be as durable as one with springs. The anodizing is okay but not luxurious by any means. Good enough for EDC but not dazzling. The switches haven't given me any problems yet but they're clearly not super high end and the rubber boots on them are pretty thin. The pocket clips probably cost a dime each to make- they're just tin/thin steel bent in a half moon. Put any pressure on 'em and they pop right off. Lastly you can see output was given priority over color accuracy as they're fairly blue and not very consistent from sample to sample.

It comes down to what you need. If there were two lights equally well made but one put out 250 lumens and the other output 1000 then that would be a no-brainer; you'd get the one with higher output. But we're not comparing equal lights. We're talking a cheap light with very high lumen output vs an expensive one with merely good output. A 16oz hamburger steak or a six oz lobster tail- which are you hungry for?

I've never had an Eagletac so I can't speak to their quality. But I know what a Surefire will survive and what an Elzetta will withstand. If you need that level of durability then understand it doesn't always come cheap. If output is more important then go with one of the better Chinese lights. It's all good!


----------



## thomas_sti_red (Aug 14, 2015)

Good analysis Rob.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 14, 2015)

I like how Fenix underates their outputs. 
The old china lumen days are not around like they were when SF was king.
Many have come on board with more accurate testing and get reviewed by many after to verify roughly, and most are accurate.
Vin has said recently about excellence in engineering and finish of Fenix lights. Unless we are taking about ability to eat primaries, I think other OEM have caught up.
Jmtc.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 14, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> I've never had an Eagletac so I can't speak to their quality. But I know what a Surefire will survive and what an Elzetta will withstand. If you need that level of durability then understand it doesn't always come cheap. If output is more important then go with one of the better Chinese lights. It's all good!


Eagletac QC is fair to spotty.

Elzetta and Surefire > Eagletac.

On the topic of "too many lumens," just pointing out that reading in bed wearing sunglasses while blasting an 1800lm Oveready is fun... just not very practical.

Usable modes that are useful to the user are critical for EDC. It's why the Foursevens Quarks and Zebralights are such top choices (for me.) They go high-ish, and they've got you covered on the low end. They're not the big throwers, that's not really the niche of EDC, IMHO.

It's "oh crap, I need a light and NOW" niche. Too big to carry, then it does you no good on the night stand.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 14, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Man! People say Surefire isn't the same as they use to be, but that's just because Surefire is trying to catch up with their Chinese competitors. They have a 4,500 lumen head with 890k CD! Surefire makes beautiful lights, I just really can't afford them.




If you shop around you can find E1Bs used or on clearance super cheap. Most I ever paid for one was $129, and that was for brand new special edition splash anodized and came with a pen!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> +1! I have a crapload of LED lights as I'm sure most of you do. More and more I find myself using my really good ones and leaving the cheapos on the shelf.



What do you consider a "cheapo?"



> As I "mature" in the flashlight hobby I'm less and less seduced by the siren song of the "lumen drag racers". I value reliability and build quality above all.



And there's nothing wrong with being a connoisseur but just saying, fine wine costs and I can't afford fine wine. Having done wine tasting, most wine is junk wine but it's considered impolite to say so to the winery owner's face. Are you commenting on the sub-twenty USD category of LED lights? Most fifty and hundred dollar bottles of wine is worth right about eleven dollars and double blind tests have proven this point. I'm sure we've all read the double-blind tests regarding expensive AVR receivers vs two hundred dollar AVRs and the same for double blind wine tests. The point, once the curtain is drawn and nobody knows the price, opinions change.



> Sure, it has to have decent output but I value color temp/tint & beam quality far far more than sheer output. What good is a thousand lumens if the light is flaky and doesn't always work when you need it? And what do you want if you have to get into the wiring harness under your dash- a 1000 lumen violet/blue Chinese light or a 125 lumen that's around 4k that lets you easily tell which wire is what color?



Fortunately, my color perception isn't suffering. If I want 125 lm, can't I turn the light intensity down? At home, having worked under the dash, don't headlamps make the best light choice? I also like to use thirty dollar light sticks that are color balanced. Unless I'm mistaken, aren't all the socially acceptable lights using the same LEDs as everybody else; Cree LEDs?



> Reliable, bright and cheap- pick any two.



In the case of Nitecore and ThruNite, I'm getting all three (I consider Nitecore and ThruNite affordable which others might consider cheap) and don't have to make any choices. In six years, I've never had a light fail and I've used lights both professionally under houses, in cabinets, and attics when retrieved from truck mounted toolboxes as well as retired nightly walks. Besides my mind and an education, what am I missing?



Lantern32 said:


> Parrot Quack, I noticed that almost all the EDC lights have a bezel diameter of about 1-1.25 inches. Is that the normal? Would that make a large lump in the pocket of your pants?



Being retired, I no longer use an EDC but when working, my EDC of choice was a JETBeam, RRT-0 Raptor that has been upgraded to a JETBeam RRT-0SE. The early JETBeam was 3 7/8" x 1 1/16" and caused no lumpy pocket troubles.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 14, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Fortunately, my color perception isn't suffering. If I want 125 lm, can't I turn the light intensity down?
> 
> Besides my mind and an education, what am I missing?


Not all drivers suit all of us picky CPF people.  UI is a subtle thing, and 3 mode lights with bad spacing exist.

A "lumen drag racer" doesn't have to be expensive. Case in point: Zebralight SC5. ZL SC600 series (1k lm or so.) Just because they HAVE a turbo doesn't mean you're expected to go around trying to use it all the time.

It's about having the OPTION to blast, the OPTION to firefly/moonlight, and others. A base model <$20 light will have poorer fit and finish and the cheapest driver known to man. You're virtually guaranteed to get bad PWM and possibly even high pitched whine on the lower modes.

Hunting the lowest possible price in a budget light gets you counterfeit led emitters and outrageous claims. (5k lumens on alkaline Dx3 is a good example I saw.)

The last budget light I bought had only two rows of thread where the head screwed onto the body. You only get one cross-thread on that one, a very unforgiving price comprimise.

You get what you pay for nearly 100% of the time.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> It's about having the OPTION to blast, the OPTION to firefly/moonlight, and others. A base model <$20 light will have poorer fit and finish and the cheapest driver known to man. You're virtually guaranteed to get bad PWM and possibly even high pitched whine on the lower modes.



Just saying, I didn't think we were writing of sub-twenty dollar lights, are we? I was under the impression we were speaking of JETBeam, Nitecore, ThruNite et al vs HDS and Surefire lights.

It does read as if some are taking poetic license with their flashlight descriptions when answering the question regarding EDC lights.

Me, I try to stay off the lumen drag strip as nobody around me cares. I would love to have an affordable (<$200.00) 16k lm thrower/flood light. I guess I'll have to patiently wait on that light. In the meantime, I think a Nitecore TM16 and a ThruNite TN32 will have to keep the dark away. My night walks are filled with benefit of a Nitecore HC90 with a Nitecore EC4 in the back pocket.

My demands are little and my expectations are right about the same.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 14, 2015)

I see your point on "getting philosophical," but aren't we the top 2% of flashies worldwide? 

EDC: Every Day Carry, even if it's a POS. 

Quite a lot of nicely modded lights here on CPF started off as a $6 Singfire, or whatever.

Link is a Sipik 68 revamped with a "premium build."  Looks legit for EDC to me.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?406066-Premium-SK68-build-(AA-High-CRI-Zoomie)


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> I see your point on "getting philosophical," but aren't we the top 2% of flashies worldwide?
> 
> EDC: Every Day Carry, even if it's a POS.



Around these here parts, with the exception of LE, SO and EMS, I'm probable the only person who has a decent flashlight. Around here, everybody is using sub-twenty dollar lights. Nobody cares. I'm all alone. It's so sad.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 14, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> And there's nothing wrong with being a connoisseur but just saying, fine wine costs and I can't afford fine wine. Having done wine tasting, most wine is junk wine but it's considered impolite to say so to the winery owner's face. Are you commenting on the sub-twenty USD category of LED lights? Most fifty and hundred dollar bottles of wine is worth right about eleven dollars and double blind tests have proven this point. I'm sure we've all read the double-blind tests regarding expensive AVR receivers vs two hundred dollar AVRs and the same for double blind wine tests. The point, once the curtain is drawn and nobody knows the price, opinions change.



I'll agree that once you get up to the $50-$100 range for flashlights, most lights are good quality and have a good set of features with a decent UI. Paying more than that, you're only getting a small marginal increase in quality and usability.

But, that's also true of cars, and plenty of people buy luxury automobiles. I think they're ostentatious fools, but that's their choice.

Also, the whole recent war on tint and CRI is overstated, IMO. In a "blind" study (yeah, odd naming for a flashlight study), I think it would be difficult to tell the difference between a high CRI Nichia 219 and a (modest CRI) neutral Cree. Perhaps easy to tell on a white wall, but not easy in an outdoor setting.

Premium tint and high CRI probably has a place in a doctor's office, or electrician, but it's mostly unnecessary for the rest of us. I like it, but I also realize it's probably not rational, and I'm not going to pay a big premium for it.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 14, 2015)

Lol, I live in the country. Everyone has incan maglites and cheap junk plastic rayovac incans from walmart. Unbelievable!

The nearest vehicle shop used incan 6v lantern $4 walmart lights for shop work. They freaked out when I supplied them with 6 Streamlight gooseneck 5mm led work lights. They then complained bitterly about the cost of AAAA (4a) batteries. I smiled. You can crack some 9v batteries open to feed those cheaply.  They just kind of stared at me. Summary: They started EDC-ing those SL gooseneck lights.

Some nearby relatives were asking me to rebuild a SLA incan spotlight that ran sickly yellow for about 10 minutes before dying. I smiled, gave them an almost-pocketable B&D AAx4 spotlight. If your pants are loose, it fits in a pocket with the pistol grip sticking out for quick draw. They were instant converts. I caught them changing the batteries and claimed the old set. Why, they asked? I started explaining battery vampirism in 8yo terms. They were quiet. Later, it was my turn to be surprised when one later whipped out a Convoy c8 rebrand, I was absolutely blown away when it actually contained a Panasonic protected. EDC-ing a Convoy C8? Sure! 

Apparently, I'm a regular "Typhoid Mary" of flashlights around here. My GF still won't let me mod her incan mags (yet.)

What you EDC might not be practical or desired for someone else. Every time you hit play, the "Best EDC flashlight" thread can only be correct for the person posting their opinions.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 14, 2015)

Parrot, well said, MV as well.
Parrot drives home a feeling, that's hard to summarize for myself.
There a great bang for the buck,
that is not cheaply made anymore for much less then the premium brands demand.
I think the premium brands versus economical oem are having a much tougher time selling to new folks, bang for buck isn't so great on premium anymore.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> But, that's also true of cars, and plenty of people buy luxury automobiles. I think they're ostentatious fools, but that's their choice.



Once the roof, the master bath and the kitchen are updated/replaced, it's a luxury four wheel drive SUV for us. A used, seven or eight year old luxury Range Rover.......of course, this is hopefully before I run out of batteries. Used luxury SUVs are about a quarter to a fifth of what they are new. 

Until then, it's flashlights for me.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 14, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Once the roof, the master bath and the kitchen are updated/replaced, it's a luxury four wheel drive SUV for us. A used, seven or eight year old luxury Range Rover.......of course, this is hopefully before I run out of batteries. Used luxury SUVs are about a quarter to a fifth of what they are new.
> 
> Until then, it's flashlights for me.




The same thing can be said about used Surefires, if you do not want to pay full retail. Maybe not a quarter, but half a lot of times.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 14, 2015)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> The same thing can be said about used Surefires, if you do not want to pay full retail. Maybe not a quarter, but half a lot of times.



Still overpriced, under-featured, and under-powered.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 14, 2015)

FWIW, speaking of budget lights for EDC and what's useful, the $35 I spent for my made in China L11C is probably some of the best money I've ever spent, and I've got a couple Surefires and a couple Zebralights. Hell, throw in a 1000 lumen Thrunite that was only $10 more. It's the only light I've considered buying spares of. 

I say that because it's one of the more useful lights for me that I have. I appreciate high CRI, and it's only a max of maybe 130 lumens, but how slim it is, and how well the modes are spaced plus no PWM, it's by far my easiest to carry and pleasurable to use. My copper Beta V2 is easier to carry and has nice tint and CRI, but not as pleasurable and easy to use with its twisty head. Everything else I own is just want, bordering from more powerful (but harder to carry) EDC to primarily outdoors use.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> The same thing can be said about used Surefires, if you do not want to pay full retail. Maybe not a quarter, but half a lot of times.



It's a nice idea but it doesn't translate into a used car buying experience. I'm happy to pay full retail for a Range Rover but my wife and my wallet aren't so happy. In the meantime, I won't pay what Surefire wants for their lights as in my opinion, Surefire lights aren't worth the used or new price but considering what you're getting, a used Range Rover is well worth the price.

Note on the part of Surefire, the lack of testing specifications and candela specification or reflected light at a particular distance. Note how their lights are CR123A as opposed to RCR123A or various 18650s which we all seem to use. Surefire wants to sell you their batteries. The point, it's all about personal consumer perception.

Some Examples:

Surefire headlights.

Nitecore headlights.

Surefire thrower.

ThruNite thrower.

Surefire EDC.

Nitecore MH20.

Now, the terms, you're recommending to your father, mother, brother, (my sisters wouldn't be caught dead buying a decent flashlight) friend, grandfather, grandmother or dating partner, which light to buy and yes, it's a person's right to recommend or buy anything they want.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 14, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> FWIW, speaking of budget lights for EDC and what's useful, the $35 I spent for my made in China L11C is probably some of the best money I've ever spent,



Yeah, I have an L10 with the 219. Great light, almost as small as some AAA lights, so easy to carry. I don't use it much, but I like it whenever I get it out. Great value.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> I'm merely saying that lumen rating is just one feature of a light, and arguably not among the most important. And consider that rating. Much like horsepower in cars it's measured in different ways. Companies like Malkoff and Elzetta are measuring OTF (out the front) lumens, the most accurate real world way to do it. Many of the Chinese lights are rating them at the emitter. Then there is beam quality. As an example I'll compare my JETBeam BC25 SE and my Elzetta Charlie with AVS head. On paper these lights are rated almost identically with both being 900 lumens. But I can assure you that in practical terms they're not even close to the same! The optical lens and neutral LED of the Elzetta throws much better, and the BC25 SE is extremely blue compared to the Elzetta AVS. If you just saw them in a catalog you'd think that the JETBeam at $75 was lot better deal than the Elzetta at $250 since they are "rated the same". But if I hand you both lights you'd see a big difference.
> 
> Let's compare my Surefire E1b and my JETBeam BC10. On paper it's a route! The BC10 is rated at 270 lumens on high (and I forget the low) vs the 110 or so of the Surefire. They're very close to the same size with the BC10 being just a little slimmer and lighter although both are 1 CR123A lights. But if you've actually used both lights you'll know the E1b throws better, has better tint and a much better pocket clip (the clip of the JETBeam is pretty much crap). At $150 for the Surefire and $40 for the JETBeam on paper you'd get three of the BC10 and spend the other $30 on spare batteries, right? But not if you saw them both.
> 
> ...



Well, I understand your point. I could get a 120 dollar eagletac, that is rated about 1000 lumens OTF, or a similarly priced Malkoff with 250 lumens OTF if they didn't underspek. How much were these Malkoff lights designed to withstand?


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Eagletac QC is fair to spotty.
> 
> Elzetta and Surefire > Eagletac.
> 
> ...



Is 250 lumens enough to walk the dog? Make sure all the drains are running in a huge storm? (I live in California, and a record breaking ElNino is coming, so I need to be prepared)


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 14, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Is 250 lumens enough to walk the dog? Make sure all the drains are running in a huge storm? (I live in California, and a record breaking ElNino is coming, so I need to be prepared)


Unfortunately, that's subjective and you are the only one who can answer that.

250 lumens can be searingly painful if you have fully night adapted vision. Any flashlight "seems to work much better" when it's actually pitch black.

Statistically, the most dangerous times to drive are dusk and dawn. The mix of conditions hampers visibility. Sorta the same thing, if you see what I mean?

Light pollution can mess with your perception of light. It's like trying a flashlight during the day in a store. Hmm, not very impressive. It's a different story inside a pitch black warehouse, basketball court, cave, etc.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Not all drivers suit all of us picky CPF people.  UI is a subtle thing, and 3 mode lights with bad spacing exist.
> 
> A "lumen drag racer" doesn't have to be expensive. Case in point: Zebralight SC5. ZL SC600 series (1k lm or so.) Just because they HAVE a turbo doesn't mean you're expected to go around trying to use it all the time.
> 
> ...



If I go for a 120 dollar light, surely it couldn't be that bad?


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Unfortunately, that's subjective and you are the only one who can answer that.
> 
> 250 lumens can be searingly painful if you have fully night adapted vision. Any flashlight "seems to work much better" when it's actually pitch black.
> 
> Statistically, the most dangerous times to drive are dusk and dawn. The mix of conditions hampers visibility. Sorta the same thing, if you see what I mean?



Yes, I just feel worried that there will be a time when I need more than 250 lumens. But I've never had an EDC, I've always carried around my Nitecore TM26 which is a pain in the butt!


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 14, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> If I go for a 120 dollar light, surely it couldn't be that bad?


Lol, the two Zebras I just suggested are $140 to get both of them.  You probably can't go too wrong in the $70-$120 range. People won't tolerate mediocrity at that price point.



Lantern32 said:


> Yes, I just feel worried that there will be a time when I need more than 250 lumens. But I've never had an EDC, I've always carried around my Nitecore TM26 which is a pain in the butt!


Well then, by definition, then the TM26 is your EDC. That's pretty fricking huge. You need a smaller EDC, man.  That SC600 series bursts at about ~1000lm. The ZL SC5 bursts to about 500ish with an eneloop for a few minutes. SC5 is pretty small for what it is. SC52 is nice and compact. I clip mine to the inside of my belt, between pants and belt. I carry it this way all day, every day, in addition to my daily arsenal of lumens, lux, wattage, and milliamp-hours.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Yes, I just feel worried that there will be a time when I need more than 250 lumens. But I've never had an EDC, I've always carried around my Nitecore TM26 which is a pain in the butt!



Easily you can walk the dog on 250lm and I find 500lm to be too bright for my personal tastes. The only time I find myself going to 500lm or turbo is when I get greedy or I just have to have those shadows filled in. I find myself turning the headlamp down from the max midpoint of +500lm. 

El Nino? Isn't that some sort of vast oceanic conspiracy? 

For El Nino style storm drain checks, in my opinion, one is going need a +2000lm light to cut through the rain and shadows. El Nino is going make the TM16 the light to have and for distant throws, the ThruNite TN32. A decent headlight will be good so you're hands free. And for a smaller pocket carry, the EC4S is looking mighty good. Having a headlight will make it easier to move ladders and clean clogged gutters/drains.

Supposedly, Nitecore is going shortly release the EC4S and at +2000lm, in my opinion, for storm duty, the EC4S is a good light to match up with the HC90 headlight.

In my opinion, this El Nino is going be the real deal and everybody is going be grateful for inverter style generators, decent snow blowers and flashlights worth more than a Tinker's Damn.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 14, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Yeah, I have an L10 with the 219. Great light, almost as small as some AAA lights, so easy to carry. I don't use it much, but I like it whenever I get it out. Great value.


Even better value at $25 if you don't mind a twisty although you get a bit shorter length. I've thought about dropping $25 on one of these just to run a 14500 in it and make it a pocket rocket without giving a crap if it burns up or not.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 14, 2015)

Photon Freedom covert. One of the best EDC lights out there.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Lol, the two Zebras I just suggested are $140 to get both of them.  You probably can't go too wrong in the $70-$120 range. People won't tolerate mediocrity at that price point.
> 
> Well then, by definition, then the TM26 is your EDC. That's pretty fricking huge. You need a smaller EDC, man.  That SC600 series bursts at about ~1000lm. The ZL SC5 bursts to about 500ish with an eneloop for a few minutes. SC5 is pretty small for what it is. SC52 is nice and compact. I clip mine to the inside of my belt, between pants and belt. I carry it this way all day, every day, in addition to my daily arsenal of lumens, lux, wattage, and milliamp-hours.



It runs on AA batteries? Hm I've had too many lights ruined by a bad AA. Where I live, Duracell batteries are very hard to find. It is crazy! I've had AA batteries here swell up, leak, or even worse!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Easily you can walk the dog on 250lm and I find 500lm to be quite nice. The only time I find myself going to turbo is when I get greedy or I just have to have those shadows filled in.
> 
> El Nino? Isn't that some sort of vast oceanic conspiracy?
> 
> ...



I am moving out of the mountains before winter. The mountain is my summer place because I have a summer job up here. In going back near the coast for winter. I have an Olight M2X with 385k CD, so I'm sure throw isn't an issue. Supposedly there is a Malkoff light which can run on one cell but hit 500 lumens. I'll look into it. What would be the difference between a 100+ dollar eagletac and a Malkoff/HDS/sure fire?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 14, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Well, I understand your point. I could get a 120 dollar eagletac, that is rated about 1000 lumens OTF, or a similarly priced Malkoff with 250 lumens OTF if they didn't underspek. How much were these Malkoff lights designed to withstand?



Check out the videos at youtube. Watch an Elzetta survive a 1,000 foot drop out of a helicopter, being shot with a 12ga shotgun at 30 feet and being taken apart and reassembled while under water!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> What would be the difference between a 100+ dollar eagletac and a Malkoff/HDS/sure fire?



In my opinion, other than status, about a hundred or two hundred dollars. It's sort of the same thing between the difference in a Dodge Durango and a Land Rover Range Rover. I want a used Range Rover.

I can only write about, what my opinion is.

My experience is with a small Nitecore product mix and a mixture of JETBeam products. I also have a bit of Surefire experience and wasn't impressed with the office experience or by comparison, the light/battery experience. I love my JETBeam/Nitecore experience. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And we all know what happened to those poor folks in Pacifica.

"Oh no Mr. Bill."


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> Check out the videos at youtube. Watch an Elzetta survive a 1,000 foot drop out of a helicopter, being shot with a 12ga shotgun at 30 feet and being taken apart and reassembled while under water!



That's awesome! Aren't they a little bigger than HDS and Malcoff though?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 14, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> It runs on AA batteries? Hm I've had too many lights ruined by a bad AA. Where I live, Duracell batteries are very hard to find. It is crazy! I've had AA batteries here swell up, leak, or even worse!



The Zebralight SC5 is meant to run on a rechargeable AA NiMH Eneloop. If you do that, it will put out 500 lumens. Great light, and great tint if you get the neutral white SC5w.

You can run it on a AA alkaline, but it's not recommended. You won't get more than about 100 lumens out of it for long, and absolutely will not get 500 lumens at all. Alkalines are garbage batteries for any high-demand application.


----------



## Grizzman (Aug 14, 2015)

The Elzetta Alpha is barely larger than a CR123 HDS, which is barely larger than a CR123 Malkoff MDC. These all qualify as a great single CR123 EDC light. The Alpha has a very floody beam pattern, and a very usable high/low interface. The 1" body diameter and integrated head make it far more structurally durable than pretty much all other single CR123 lights.

Typically, I'm not restricted to single CR123 lights for EDC. My "standard" is a Malkoff MD2. Other times I'll use an Elzetta Bravo, sometimes with an AVS head when I'm wearing cargo shorts. If a person's wallet is fat enough and their patience great enough, the Oveready Moddoolar Pocket Clicky is a fabulous light that's available in a wide range of lengths.

Yes, there is now a new Malkoff head that delivers 500 lumens through an optic, from a single 18650. There seems to be the only two peeple on CPF to have one, at least until 880arm gets access to his. I paid less for the Malkoff than for my HDS and Bravo....and Gene puts his lights on sale on a very regular basis, unlike Henry and Elzetta (though vendors do occasionally put Elzettas on sale).


----------



## SA Condor (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey L32, to bring Vinh lights back into focus, his SL2 and SL2c self branded lights are an awesome option for EDC. Check them out:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?400468-SL2c-(Must-Have)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?397205-SL2-(Must-Have)


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

SA Condor said:


> Hey L32, to bring Vinh lights back into focus, his SL2 and SL2c self branded lights are an awesome option for EDC. Check them out:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?400468-SL2c-(Must-Have)
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?397205-SL2-(Must-Have)



Quite impressive, but do you think the light is reliable enough for an EDC?


----------



## SA Condor (Aug 14, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Quite impressive, but do you think the light is reliable enough for an EDC?



That was Vinh's purpose with these 2.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

SA Condor said:


> That was Vinh's purpose with these 2.



The thing that worries me is there is no heat sink. That amount of power should produce a lot of heat!


----------



## SA Condor (Aug 14, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> The thing that worries me is there is no heat sink. That amount of power should produce a lot of heat!



As with all Vinh lights, there are options! There is an option on both for .3 ounce copper heat sinks.


----------



## stoli67 (Aug 14, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Really, my advise is save a little money for awhile, then call Don McGizmo, get one of his lights and forget it! Plus you have a nice classy piece to have with you.
> .




I would like reinforce RedLeds comment!

I would have saved about 20K if I had skipped straight to Spy007s!

skip to McGizmos, HDS, Cool Fall!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

stoli67 said:


> I would like reinforce RedLeds comment!
> 
> I would have saved about 20K if I had skipped straight to Spy007s!
> 
> skip to McGizmos, HDS, Cool Fall!



How about Malkoff? Another thing- Why the heck don't Malkoff and HDS lights have any Heat Synking machined into them??


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 14, 2015)

SA Condor said:


> As with all Vinh lights, there are options! There is an option on both for .3 ounce copper heat sinks.



That's an internal heat sink. I was more speaking of the Heat Fins machined on the body of the light. I guess it isn't too big of a deal since HDS doesn't use heat Fins.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Have I mentioned the JETBeam RRT0SE? I'm so deep into recommendations that I don't know if I'm coming or going. 

Has a nice beam and sits well at the bottom of my front left jean pocket. It doesn't have the beam of a Nitecore EC4 or the MH20 because it has fewer lumens but it definitely qualifies as a nice EDC pocket light.


----------



## reppans (Aug 15, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> How about Malkoff? Another thing- Why the heck don't Malkoff and HDS lights have any Heat Synking machined into them??



Plenty of heat sinking - thermal epoxy potting, lots of aluminum mass for a given battery size, and the lights are underdriven. Their EDC lights don't even use/need stepdowns, except for the programable HDS which has it as an option for battery life.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

reppans said:


> Plenty of heat sinking - thermal epoxy potting, lots of aluminum mass for a given battery size, and the lights are underdriven. Their EDC lights don't even use/need stepdowns, except for the programable HDS which has it as an option for battery life.



I can't afford an HDS light. Not to have a bunch of tension, but may I ask you a question? It seems as though these Chinese lights have heat fins because they don't fill the inside of their lights with metal, potted electronics, and thermal epoxy?


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

Okay everyone! I have narrowed down my possible options to 4 lights! I need your EDC experience to guide me! I will include 4 links to the 4 different lights. Please let me know what you think!

http://eagletac.com/html/p25lc2/index.html

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=4&tid=9&cid=1#.Vc65hIpHanN

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...f-mdc-flashlights-parts/mdc-ha-1aa-flashlight

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?397205-SL2-(Must-Have)


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Aug 15, 2015)

I use the HDS rotary. But also I like the Malkoff MD2. very rugged and not to pricey. (There was one in the CPF for 75.00.) They have lifetime warranty and are made in USA. Both have a very solid reputation. The Malkoff will give more power and runtime, but the HDS depending on your need will do fine if you carry an extra battery. The HDS is more expensive but worth it. The Malkoff is built to last and very bright, it has a high/low and the HDS is variable intensity.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 15, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Okay everyone! I have narrowed down my possible options to 4 lights! I need your EDC experience to guide me! I will include 4 links to the 4 different lights. Please let me know what you think!
> 
> http://eagletac.com/html/p25lc2/index.html
> 
> ...



Those are some good lights! My biases would tend towards the Malkoff due to durability. You may find this video comparison between a Surefire and a ThruNite to be interesting. It's a guy with a great youtube channel, mostly guns and tactical gear with lots of reviews of lights. For those that don't want to watch the whole thing I'll sum it up- the comparison part ends with the first test, a drop test from shoulder height. The ThruNite breaks the first time it's dropped and can't be fixed!:shakehead The Surefire takes repeated drops just like you'd expect. The guy, MrGunsAndGear, is actually a ThruNite fan and says he'll still recommend them. But he points out that they're simply not designed to the same standards of durability. There's nothing wrong with that you just have to know what you're getting.

If you want a really durable light then know right now that a fully potted light is going to be almost bombproof. I'm not saying that's the only way to get durability but look at the insides of as many lights as you can. Eventually you can kind of develop a feel for the lights that will take hard use and the ones that will break if you drop them or abuse them.

A page or so back someone asked about the size of the Elzetta Alpha. I don't have everything discussed in this thread but here's a couple of pics of my Alpha with a few other lights for size comparison. Note that the one towards the right in front there is a Surefire E1b. A JETBeam BC10 is just a little smaller than the that. The Elzetta Alpha and the Surefire E1b are very close to the same size. Note that I added a Prometheus Ti clip to the Alpha after this picture was taken, making it a bit more compact that with the bulky Elzetta Speed Clip shown.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 15, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> In my opinion, other than status, about a hundred or two hundred dollars. It's sort of the same thing between the difference in a Dodge Durango and a Land Rover Range Rover. I want a used Range Rover.



Respectfully I don't think it's just status. I don't know much about Eagletac but I looked at their website and they seem to be pretty much midlevel Chinese lights typical of the breed. But to know for sure all you have to do is open one up. At the risk of coming across as a fanboy (and maybe it's too late to worry about that!:devil just look at the guts of them. The Malkoff will have potted electronics that will survive almost anything. The Eagletac will not. They may be great lights but Malkoff isn't just selling cache- they have some important qualities for those that need those characteristics.



Parrot Quack said:


> I can only write about, what my opinion is.



No problem there! Everyone is entitled to their opinion.




Parrot Quack said:


> My experience is with a small Nitecore product mix and a mixture of JETBeam products. I also have a bit of Surefire experience and wasn't impressed with the office experience or by comparison, the light/battery experience. I love my JETBeam/Nitecore experience.



I'm a big fan of JETBeam myself! I currently have a BC25, BC25se, BC20 and BC10 (and I had another one that got stolen out of my coat pocket). Great lights for the money. But I would be very hesitant to perform drop tests and stuff with them. They're good lights but they don't feel as robust as my Elzettas.

I like Surefire lights too but I can see your point. I have two E1b's that I would hate to part with. I also have a G2Z and 6P but both of them have Malkoff drop ins. Lastly I have a Surefire X300 Ultra WML. I'm not even using the X300 U anymore because I have two Inforce weapon lights that I like more, and one one gun I use one of the JETBeam BC25s. I am not really planning to get rid of my Surefire lights but I probably will not buy any more. The only exception is that I could see possibly getting an EB1 someday although I'll probably stick with one of my Elzettas for EDC.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> Respectfully I don't think it's just status. I don't know much about Eagletac but I looked at their website and they seem to be pretty much midlevel Chinese lights typical of the breed. But to know for sure all you have to do is open one up. At the risk of coming across as a fanboy (and maybe it's too late to worry about that!:devil just look at the guts of them. The Malkoff will have potted electronics that will survive almost anything. The Eagletac will not. They may be great lights but Malkoff isn't just selling cache- they have some important qualities for those that need those characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand what you mean! Those malkoff lights look tough; however, I am not sure how much "tough" I need! LOL. You did say that eagletac is a mid-level Chinese manufacturer. I actually believe that they are quite high end for Chinese lights! They have different output ratings for the LED and OTF. They also allow you to choose different LED emitters depending on your beam preference. They provide beam pictures to help you decide. I found them to be very plentiful with accessories too. 

I am most impressed with Vinhs EDC...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-PDTc-1x18650)-review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-more

It isn't as reliable as a malkoff, but vinh did design it as an EDC. It just seems like the ultimate EDC! The tiny think can be wickedly bright or wickedly dim! It runs on a single 18650, and is programmable. Imagine being able to pick the modes you want your EDC to have depending on the situation! 

Part of me is saying to go with a bulletproof malkoff light, part of me is saying to go with a high performance custom light that probably won't give me any trouble, and part of me is saying to just stick with a stock eagletac.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 15, 2015)

That is a cool little light! Yeah, I can appreciate where you're coming from. There's no point to spending extra money on getting an uber-tough light if you really need output more. And in truth most of us don't require that super-bombproof level of durability. I think it's cool, but probably not necessary for EDC.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> That is a cool little light! Yeah, I can appreciate where you're coming from. There's no point to spending extra money on getting an uber-tough light if you really need output more. And in truth most of us don't require that super-bombproof level of durability. I think it's cool, but probably not necessary for EDC.



I agree. Those malkoff lights probably will survive a lifetime, but being a flashaholic- I probably will get bored with it! lol!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 15, 2015)

I think I'll probably get a Malkoff MDC eventually, once I decide which one to try. To be honest I'm so infatuated with my Elzetta Alpha for EDC that I think I will retire my beloved Surefire E1b!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> I think I'll probably get a Malkoff MDC eventually, once I decide which one to try. To be honest I'm so infatuated with my Elzetta Alpha for EDC that I think I will retire my beloved Surefire E1b!



Woah! I guess the Elzetta has taken the lead! I am considering buying the Vinh light. It's super compact, has plenty of lumens (never know what you might need with an EDC), and has a timed step down (programable), and a programable interface. That means I can have an EDC with 6 modes, and also have it run on turbo as long as I need. If I crashed on a freeway, I'd be willing to kill the light on turbo just to keep myself safe


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 15, 2015)

I will have to read up on the Vinh lights. I knew they have a great reputation here but I'm a bit behind the curve on the modding stuff.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> I will have to read up on the Vinh lights. I knew they have a great reputation here but I'm a bit behind the curve on the modding stuff.



Yes, he takes pride in his work! What do you think about getting a model with all the anodizing stripped off of the light? do you think that would look cool??


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 15, 2015)

Wouldn't it be prone to corrosion/oxidization without the anodizing?


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> Wouldn't it be prone to corrosion/oxidization without the anodizing?



Not aluminum!

EDIT: Probably silly to strip the anodization because it's there to protect the light. 

Check out this little monster-

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...S-D25Cvn-Ti-The-Micro-Searchlight-(Must-Have)


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't think anyone has mentioned modularity.
I have a number of Malkoff MD2 bodies which I can swap heads on such as MD2 with M61 dropins which vary in tint and output, I have a couple of Hound Dog 18650 heads which also fit. The Malkoff tubes take SF tails so you can fit lots of different aftermarket switches, such as those from Oveready.
I've just ordered an MD1 tube from Martin D White,
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tions-to-convert-Malkoff-MD2-to-quot-MD1-quot
which is going to make a fine EDC with a 18500 cell and an OR Shorty switch.
Modularity means a lot to me, when Gene brings out a new head like the 500Lm one spoken of earlier you just pop it on your existing gear.
Elzetta and OR have the same policy, it makes sense to me. 
It also means you can increase your stock of lights incrementally, a tube here, a head or dropin there, because unless you are very unusual, 
you will always want / need another light.
Peter


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> The Malkoff will have potted electronics that will survive almost anything. The Eagletac will not.



If one plans on using their light as a baseball bat then you might have a point but, as you pointed out in other comments, the thread is about EDC and isn't about whichever light can take the most abuse, wins. Be it a kitchen pan or a flashlight, I've never been an abuser of gear. Okay, when in construction, I was very hard on saw blades but with the exception of maintenance brush changes, the saws themselves lasted for my entire career.

FWIW, I'm the kinda guy that gets ticked if a garden hose or drop cord doesn't last forever. Twenty-five years? My attitude? It must have been defective. Seriously, I'm that kind of person. I did run a light through the mechanics of a La-Z-Boy chair and despite my unintentional best efforts, the light, worse for wear, came out working just fine. I bought a replacement light (an excuse to upgrade) just because I couldn't stand using a bent up bezel. I got over it and again, the light itself works just fine. I kept the replacement light.

In my case, so far, when needed, not a single LED light has failed to work. OTOH, the tungsten lights of the past, I was lucky if I could get a couple of months use out of them. I finally bit my lip and bought into the Maglite product line but they had by comparison to LED, a weak beam and I was almost daily changing out their tungsten bulbs. I bought replacement bulbs by the bag full. In my opinion, today's LED lights are the cat's meow and I am so glad to be rid of tungsten lighting.

One forum member wrote about a light that can survive a 1,000' drop from a helicopter and at thirty feet, a shotgun blast. I don't own a shotgun or a helicopter so my lights are safe from this sort of treatment. In my opinion, anybody who shoots their light at thirty feet with a shotgun, should have all their lights taken away from them?

What's that sound? Why that's the sound of the flashlight police you flashlight abuser.



> But I would be very hesitant to perform drop tests and stuff with them. They're good lights but they don't feel as robust as my Elzettas.



In truth, all of my drop tests have been unscheduled and every single one of my lights have past. Well, all except for older tungsten lights but for me, fortunately, my days of tungsten lighting is a thing of the past.



> The only exception is that I could see possibly getting an EB1 someday although I'll probably stick with one of my Elzettas for EDC.



And that folks is what's called a recommendation. 

EB1

Elzetta


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Aug 15, 2015)

I like HDS rotary 250, and Malkoff MD2. Both are used as edc and bike light. Both work great, no complaints at all.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 15, 2015)

Back to normal oem stock lights, the S30RII and MH20 are fighting for my pocket time, carrying both till I get a better feel.
May keep both EDC, send my PD35 to storage for trail walks.
I'm torn with that idea being a Fenix fan lol. 

Just throwing this out there as these will take a basic beating and still be usable. Not bomb or bullet proof just decently tough little lights.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Not bomb or bullet proof just decently tough little lights.



I was walking down the street a couple of days ago, you know, after that alien nuclear bomb blast and found a light on the street. House was gone but the light was still there. Picked it up and darn if it didn't perform as if it was brand new. Now that's a tough little light.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 15, 2015)

You're a quack! ☺
I like you.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

...


----------



## recDNA (Aug 15, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I understand what you mean! Those malkoff lights look tough; however, I am not sure how much "tough" I need! LOL. You did say that eagletac is a mid-level Chinese manufacturer. I actually believe that they are quite high end for Chinese lights! They have different output ratings for the LED and OTF. They also allow you to choose different LED emitters depending on your beam preference. They provide beam pictures to help you decide. I found them to be very plentiful with accessories too.
> 
> I am most impressed with Vinhs EDC...
> 
> ...


No clip rules it out for edc for me. I have also grown tired of multiple clicks to switch modes. I prefer infinite adjustment wheel or zebralight type ui. I prefer the infinite adjustment knob on the head rather than the tail. Tail mounted infinite adjustment makes use of clip problematic. I love the jetbeam tc-r2 ui and like the Sunwayman v11r ui but neither are very durable. In my case I would rather buy a cheaper light that lasts for 2 or 3 years. When it is ready to be replaced there will likely be a much better led available. Surefires last forever but their led's quickly become dated.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Surefires last forever but their led's quickly become dated.



But they have no trouble keeping up with inflation.


----------



## Search (Aug 15, 2015)

Surefire EB1 (Tactical no shroud)

#thread


----------



## recDNA (Aug 15, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> But they have no trouble keeping up with inflation.



Only a few models retain or appreciate in value - mostly incandescents


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Only a few models retain or appreciate in value - mostly incandescents



I was being sarcastic as I'm as happy as the next person when it comes to spending money but I like to feel I'm getting value for the deal. Not being some wealthy, unsung hero, I don't have the necessary license to overspend (outside my ability) on a product. If someone else wants to, that's on them and it's none of my business how they choose to spend their money.

In my case, in the case of Surefire, I don't feel I'm getting value for money.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Back to normal oem stock lights, the S30RII and MH20 are fighting for my pocket time, carrying both till I get a better feel.
> May keep both EDC, send my PD35 to storage for trail walks.
> I'm torn with that idea being a Fenix fan lol.
> 
> Just throwing this out there as these will take a basic beating and still be usable. Not bomb or bullet proof just decently tough little lights.



That's just it- These Chinese lights (fenix, eagletac, etc) are not weak. I've dropped my TM26, and that thing really falls. That nitecore is like a huge chunk of metal with batteries. It is fine, but it did scare me. People are telling me that Malkoff and HDS and Surefire are the best. Truth is, they are! When a light can fall 20 meters and still work, or go 20 meters underwater, or get taken apart underwater and still work after. That is a statement of quality. HOWEVER- Most people don't need that kind of quality. Most people are looking for performance, and these Chinese lights can pump out the power. My EDC would be a HDS rotary because I love that light so much, but it's way out of my budget. I also couldn't convince myself to pay over 200 dollars for 250 lumens. That is almost a dollar a lumen! I'm not going to be shooting my lights, or throwing them in a well, or chucking them at the ground, or smashing coconuts with them! I just want a light to sit in my pocket and light the way when I need it


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 15, 2015)

recDNA said:


> No clip rules it out for edc for me. I have also grown tired of multiple clicks to switch modes.



+1 to this. Everyone has their own idea about what's idea for EDC but I won't waste my time or money on a light that has a half dozen modes. It seems like each one requires a ritual to access and whichever one I need at the moment can be relied upon to be 117 clicks away! All I want is a HIGH and a LOW, and I want my light to come on in HIGH unless I specifically and temporarily change it. That's what initially drew me to the JETBeam BC series of lights. The button only has one function- to turn the light on and off- and the light has only two modes. You change modes by twisting the bezel a partial turn and it stays wherever you put it. This is ideal to me. Elzetta lights work the same way although they have a fancier way to describe it ('decoupled binary controls').

Sitting around the campfire and playing with a light, there a multi-mode can be fun. As a toy. But if I need light to investigate a bump in the night I want a light that's simple and reliable. This is doubly true for a light mounted to a weapon.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I was walking down the street a couple of days ago, you know, after that alien nuclear bomb blast and found a light on the street. House was gone but the light was still there. Picked it up and darn if it didn't perform as if it was brand new. Now that's a tough little light.



LOL! My house was gone, but I didn't need my light because everything was glowing with radiation!


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> +1 to this. Everyone has their own idea about what's idea for EDC but I won't waste my time or money on a light that has a half dozen modes. It seems like each one requires a ritual to access and whichever one I need at the moment can be relied upon to be 117 clicks away! All I want is a HIGH and a LOW, and I want my light to come on in HIGH unless I specifically and temporarily change it. That's what initially drew me to the JETBeam BC series of lights. The button only has one function- to turn the light on and off- and the light has only two modes. You change modes by twisting the bezel a partial turn and it stays wherever you put it. This is ideal to me. Elzetta lights work the same way although they have a fancier way to describe it ('decoupled binary controls').
> 
> Sitting around the campfire and playing with a light, there a multi-mode can be fun. As a toy. But if I need light to investigate a bump in the night I want a light that's simple and reliable. This is doubly true for a light mounted to a weapon.



That's exactly why I love the Vinh lights I posted links of! You can program the interface whenever you want! You want to go camping you can pick anywhere from 2-6 modes! You want a one brightness light when you are walking in the hood, no problem! LOL! And his lights are not temperature regulated, and you can adjust the timer for turbo. This means that if you are in an emergency, you have the ability to burn out your light to save you!


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 15, 2015)

Keep in mind you can do with stock lights too.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 15, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Keep in mind you can do with stock lights too.



Yes. I just want a bright small EDC. I really don't know how many lumens I need in a daily basis, so I'm going to get one with more than I need. Then I will decide if 250 is enough. If it is I will get a HDS or Malkoff or Surefire


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi everyone! This is a head from Malkoff. It claims to run on one rechargeable or 2 primary CR123 batteries. Could it run on just one primary?

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...ght-parts/mdc-ha-lmh-li-ion-rechargeable-head


----------



## Grizzman (Aug 20, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Hi everyone! This is a head from Malkoff. It claims to run on one rechargeable or 2 primary CR123 batteries. Could it run on just one primary?
> 
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...ght-parts/mdc-ha-lmh-li-ion-rechargeable-head



Yes, it can be run from a single primary CR123, but it won't be in regulation. In other words, the output will slowly decline as the cell is depleted. It is also unlikely to output full power, even with a brand new cell. I've got the neutral version of this head, and can compare lux levels between the different cells if you're really interested.


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 20, 2015)

If it's the same driver used by the m61 etc, it will run on one cell at reduced output. In fact, it will run quite a while.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 21, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> Yes, it can be run from a single primary CR123, but it won't be in regulation. In other words, the output will slowly decline as the cell is depleted. It is also unlikely to output full power, even with a brand new cell. I've got the neutral version of this head, and can compare lux levels between the different cells if you're really interested.



Okay. I want to buy this head. Should I get the shorter tube with one RCR123a or 2 primaries? I just find it tempting to buy a box of Surefire primaries and forget charging, but it wouldn't be too hard to buy some AW RCR batteries. Your opinion?


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 21, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Hi everyone! This is a head from Malkoff. It claims to run on one rechargeable or 2 primary CR123 batteries. Could it run on just one primary?
> 
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...ght-parts/mdc-ha-lmh-li-ion-rechargeable-head



In today's mail I got a E1/Scout M300 1CR123 Head from Malkoff. I believe it's very similar to the one you linked although slightly lower output as it's designed to run on nominal 3 volt primaries. In a word it's _stunning!_ The increase in output and beam quality vs the stock head on my E1b is shocking. It throws better while still having very good spill and it's much whiter than my greenish Surefire head. I can't say what the run time will be like vs stock...probably less since it's more than twice as bright. And I did lose the Hi/Low ability of the stock head, now it either just runs HI or the two settings are so close as to be indistinguishable.

Plus, I inadvertently tested the durability! While I was playing with it, walking through the parking lot at the theater shining it around I dropped accidentally and gave it a good kick. It scratched the tail cap and put a tiny mark on the bezel but was otherwise none the worse for wear. That's why I want a tough light! In normal use my stuff gets dropped, guess I'm clumsy.

The one that you linked probably wouldn't be a good choice for one CR123A cell. It says below 3.4 volts it will drop out of regulation, and one CR123A cell provides 3 volts so it would be direct drive.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 21, 2015)

Rob Babcock said:


> In today's mail I got a E1/Scout M300 1CR123 Head from Malkoff. I believe it's very similar to the one you linked although slightly lower output as it's designed to run on nominal 3 volt primaries. In a word it's _stunning!_ The increase in output and beam quality vs the stock head on my E1b is shocking. It throws better while still having very good spill and it's much whiter than my greenish Surefire head. I can't say what the run time will be like vs stock...probably less since it's more than twice as bright. And I did lose the Hi/Low ability of the stock head, now it either just runs HI or the two settings are so close as to be indistinguishable.
> 
> Plus, I inadvertently tested the durability! While I was playing with it, walking through the parking lot at the theater shining it around I dropped accidentally and gave it a good kick. It scratched the tail cap and put a tiny mark on the bezel but was otherwise none the worse for wear. That's why I want a tough light! In normal use my stuff gets dropped, guess I'm clumsy.
> 
> The one that you linked probably wouldn't be a good choice for one CR123A cell. It says below 3.4 volts it will drop out of regulation, and one CR123A cell provides 3 volts so it would be direct drive.



I have one of those heads as well... it will keep running until the battery is nearly dead. Great battery vampires! I still carry one of my E1Bs stock for every day use, and when it drops out of regulation (the high and low levels look the same) I put the battery in the light with the Scout head on it and use it around the house until the Primary in it is sucked dry.


----------



## Grizzman (Aug 21, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> Okay. I want to buy this head. Should I get the shorter tube with one RCR123a or 2 primaries? I just find it tempting to buy a box of Surefire primaries and forget charging, but it wouldn't be too hard to buy some AW RCR batteries. Your opinion?



I personally only use primaries in lights that are dedicated to weapon use, or stored in a vehicle. If you're not scared of Li-Ions, then it makes sense to use them. 

I'm still using the cells I bought in 2012, and they seem to still work as well as ones I recently purchased. 

Using a 2XCR123 body with a 16650 has the benefit of seriously increased overall run time, with slightly reduced (measurable but not really visible) output. I did a run test putting AW RCR123s against a KeepPower 16650 for a friend of mine with an LX2, and the difference was dramatic.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 21, 2015)

as a run time addict my EDC's are all over the place in size. Depending on task/time of year/what Im wearing the best EDC could be an MH20 or a 3 D cell new gen LED Mag. Have zero issues with proudly wearing big lights in belt sheaths either. Now that its getting darker earlier and earlier the big Olights are coming out(SR52,M3x UT) in their fully sheathed glory. I get asked a lot about them and LOVE the wow factor I get when I pull them out and split the night as far as the eye can see. Of course at the same time Ill have a UC35 in a back pocket for quick close up urban work etc....I have WAY to many lights


----------



## QuantumSam (Aug 21, 2015)

Can anyone compare Nitecore MH20 TO SL2?


----------



## qmtu (Aug 21, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Still gotta love that no-questions-asked-lifetime-warranty, and not all the tints are bad, I have some very nice tints, and I'm nobody's fan boy (hate that expression), but you can keep, them for a while, years, in fact and that is nice.
> 
> Really, my advise is save a little money for awhile, then call Don McGizmo, get one of his lights and forget it! Plus you have a nice classy piece to have with you. And while I know they are not cheap but, when you have one, you really have something.
> 
> ...



The problem with McGizmo lights is, they will destroy your flashlight hobby.
Seriously, I had begun getting interested in quality flashlights.
I found this forum, started reading about people with 10+ flashlights.
I had a couple of Elzetta flashlights, and was anticipating building up my collection gradually.
Next I knew, I got a McGizmo Haiku. That was the end of the line for me.
All the other flashlights were meh after that. It was titanium only for me after that.
So it will save you money, but will end your hobby, except for more titanium.

... I still love my Elzetta though...


----------



## archimedes (Aug 21, 2015)

qmtu said:


> ....I found this forum, started reading about people with 10+ flashlights....



In their collection, or carried with them at all times ? (lol)


----------



## Dknight16 (Aug 21, 2015)

qmtu said:


> The problem with McGizmo lights is, they will destroy your flashlight hobby.
> Seriously, I had begun getting interested in quality flashlights.
> I found this forum, started reading about people with 10+ flashlights.
> I had a couple of Elzetta flashlights, and was anticipating building up my collection gradually.
> ...



So true! 2 decades of trading up as technology evolved. Then Candlepower Forums followed by McGizmo Haiku, and very shortly thereafter McGizmo Mule. Haven't bought a thing since. Goodnight Irene.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 21, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> I personally only use primaries in lights that are dedicated to weapon use, or stored in a vehicle. If you're not scared of Li-Ions, then it makes sense to use them.
> 
> I'm still using the cells I bought in 2012, and they seem to still work as well as ones I recently purchased.
> 
> Using a 2XCR123 body with a 16650 has the benefit of seriously increased overall run time, with slightly reduced (measurable but not really visible) output. I did a run test putting AW RCR123s against a KeepPower 16650 for a friend of mine with an LX2, and the difference was dramatic.



But are you sure that the light can handle a 16650?


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello! I am going to buy the body to a Malkoff head. I can either choose:
A body to accommodate one RCR123 
or a body to accommodate 2 primary CR123 batteries. 
What will perform better? 1 RCR123? Or 2 CR123?


----------



## Grizzman (Aug 21, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> But are you sure that the light can handle a 16650?



To which body are you referring? Malkoff HA 2CR123, Surefire E2L/D, VitalGear, etc?

Here's a link to the thread dedicated to the MDC. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?351275-New-Malkoff-MDC-in-the-works/page45


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 21, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> To which body are you referring? Malkoff HA 2CR123, Surefire E2L/D, VitalGear, etc?



There are 2 Malkoff body options. the one that can take 1 cr123, and the one that can take 2. I want max performance, so I need to know if I should run one rechargeable or 2 primaries


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 22, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> There are 2 Malkoff body options. the one that can take 1 cr123, and the one that can take 2. I want max performance, so I need to know if I should run one rechargeable or 2 primaries




You might ask Gene (Malkoff) what he thinks if no one else chimes in.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 22, 2015)

QUESTION! I am not making a new thread because people appear to be quite frustrated with me making new threads. 

Why is it that none of the Malkoff MDC flashlights (Except the 1 CR123, 250 lumen flashlight) seem to natively run on primaries?


----------



## reppans (Aug 23, 2015)

Just guessing, but I think it is because the MDC line started out as small single cell lights 1x AA/CR123/16340, and each with a separate driver because Gene can't, or doesn't want to, develop a wide voltage driver. The double cell tubes came later allowing 2xAA to run on the existing CR123 head, and the 2xCR123 tube (with a 16650) to run on the 16340 head. Also no point in directly overlapping with the 2CR123/18650 lights he sells in the handheld section.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 23, 2015)

qmtu said:


> The problem with McGizmo lights is, they will destroy your flashlight hobby.
> Seriously, I had begun getting interested in quality flashlights.
> I found this forum, started reading about people with 10+ flashlights.
> I had a couple of Elzetta flashlights, and was anticipating building up my collection gradually.
> ...



I don't own a McGizmo, but I do own several titanium lights. Of them, my favorite is my Jetbeam TCR-01 modded to triple-Nichia 219B. That said, I prefer aluminum for actual EDC carry. Titanium is noticeably heavier. Why carry around the extra weight in my pocket just for bling? If I'm going to carry extra weight in my flashlight, I'd rather have that weight be functional, such as for a larger battery.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 23, 2015)

ATTENTION: I have purchased my EDC flashlight!! I bought:

Malkoff 400 lumen cool white head.
Malkoff 1 CR123 battery tube
4 AW RCR123 batteries- 750mah!

It took a lot to convince me to go reliable over bright, and then I got a wave on inspiration. If I want a bright light, I can bring my TM26, and if I want throw I can bring my M2Xvn. If I'm in a storm, this fully potted is my first choice. If I am in a natural disaster, this light is my first choice. If I'm going in the woods, this light is my first choice.


----------



## reppans (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice choice... Gene makes a first rate light and I'm impressed with my MDC AAs - they do seem like they'd be the last lights still working of my collection. 



Lantern32 said:


> It took a lot to convince me to go reliable over bright, ... If I'm in a storm, this fully potted is my first choice. If I am in a natural disaster, this light is my first choice. If I'm going in the woods, this light is my first choice.



EDC does imply emergency preparedness while away from home, and we all have our own scenarios for that. I'm personally battery/power paranoid and so choose to EDC lights that will run for hundreds of hours at a usable output level (bright moonlights) and also can consume ANY type of battery in a pinch. Not as tough as my Malkoffs, but my batteries tend to "fail" far more often than my lights do. Yes, we can always EDC spare batts, but so too, spare flashlights - I prefer to minimize both.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 23, 2015)

So only AA lights?


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 23, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> It took a lot to convince me to go reliable over bright, and then I got a wave on inspiration. If I want a bright light, I can bring my TM26, and if I want throw I can bring my M2Xvn. If I'm in a storm, this fully potted is my first choice. If I am in a natural disaster, this light is my first choice. If I'm going in the woods, this light is my first choice.



We're in the woods and make terrible survivalists. If everything blows up around us, we have agreed to grab our cell phones/credit cards and bug out any available exit. After which we have agreed to head to a location where the feathers are not in the process of hitting the fan.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 23, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> We're in the woods and make terrible survivalists. If everything blows up around us, we have agreed to grab our cell phones/credit cards and bug out any available exit. After which we have agreed to head to a location where the feathers are not in the process of hitting the fan.



your point?


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 23, 2015)

I not good at being cute and my humor sucks? The point I was poorly trying to make, should a disaster befall us, we're not going be grabbing any flashlights as we're already gone.

It's nice to read that some are dedicated to their lights.

In our "scenarios" we're expecting to drive down the hill, find decent accommodations with working electricity, cable TV, running hot water and a decent restaurant within walking distance. As I posted, we're terrible survivalists but we do spoiled real good like.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 23, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I not good at being cute and my humor sucks? The point I was poorly trying to make, should a disaster befall us, we're not going be grabbing any flashlights as we're already gone.
> 
> It's nice to read that some are dedicated to their lights.
> 
> In our "scenarios" we're expecting to drive down the hill, find decent accommodations with working electricity, cable TV, running hot water and a decent restaurant within walking distance. As I posted, we're terrible survivalists but we do spoiled real good like.



I agree. Why need a bomb proof flashlight if you are not bomb proof?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 23, 2015)

reppans said:


> Nice choice... Gene makes a first rate light and I'm impressed with my MDC AAs - they do seem like they'd be the last lights still working of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> EDC does imply emergency preparedness while away from home...



I disagree. "EDC" stands for "Everday Carry". 

To me that means the light I carry around in my pocket everyday. Usually used for miscellaneous lighting needs whenever I need more light. That doesn't sound like an emergency light to me.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm betting you'll love it!


----------



## reppans (Aug 23, 2015)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I disagree. "EDC" stands for "Everday Carry".
> 
> To me that means the light I carry around in my pocket everyday. Usually used for miscellaneous lighting needs whenever I need more light. That doesn't sound like an emergency light to me.



Agreeing ... I should say, "EDC can imply...."


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 24, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I agree. Why need a bomb proof flashlight if you are not bomb proof?


Just because YOU aren't bomb-proof... 

I'm growing quite confident in my TEOTWAWKI skills.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 24, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> I agree. Why need a bomb proof flashlight if you are not bomb proof?


I can duck. Flashlight can't.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 24, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I can duck. Flashlight can't.



If you've got your EDC flashlight in your pocket won't it duck with you when you duck?


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 24, 2015)

Fireclaw18 said:


> If you've got your EDC flashlight in your pocket won't it duck with you when you duck?


.....so if it weighs the same as a duck, then it's made of wood? And therefore....?


----------



## Tixx (Aug 24, 2015)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I disagree. "EDC" stands for "Everday Carry".
> 
> To me that means the light I carry around in my pocket everyday. Usually used for miscellaneous lighting needs whenever I need more light. That doesn't sound like an emergency light to me.



Correct, EDC is Every Day Carry. Strange interpretations of what it means.


----------



## Lantern32 (Aug 24, 2015)

You guys know anyone who sticks tritium tubes in lights? like a modder? I'd love a light with colored tritium tubes in it. Maybe I could send them my light for some "customization". so far haven't found anyone


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 25, 2015)

Tixx said:


> Correct, EDC is Every Day Carry. Strange interpretations of what it means.



Well, this being CPF there could be as many interpretations of EDC as there are members. But I agree with you and fireclaw, to me EDC is a general utility light that is small and easy to carry.

However, sometimes your EDC light will become an emergency light, since some emergencies cannot be predicted (such as vehicle accidents and earthquakes). But that is different than a specialized emergency light, such as one used for SAR.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 25, 2015)

Lantern32 said:


> You guys know anyone who sticks tritium tubes in lights? like a modder? I'd love a light with colored tritium tubes in it. Maybe I could send them my light for some "customization". so far haven't found anyone


Cryos Illuminations makes heads with trit slots already ready already. I've got several of their heads (no trits yet, it takes me forever to get the ducks in a row.) IIRC, they take 6 trits per head without cutting more slots.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 25, 2015)

My everyday EDC lights fit in my front pocked and they are an Eagletac D25C and a Nitecore MH20. I keep spare batteries for each in single Delrin capsules and take them only when leaving the house for very short outings.


----------

